# Serious Nutrition Solutions arrested on steroid distribution charges



## Arnold (Sep 25, 2011)

*Serious Nutrition Solutions arrested on steroid distribution charges*
_by Anthony Roberts_ ~ source

Steven Wood,  the owner of Serious Nutrition Solutions (SNS) was arrested early last week, and charged with steroid distribution and money laundering. Details are sketchy at the moment, but???

The Pittsylvania County, VA, Sheriff???s Office arrested a Steven Donald Wood of who is currently facing two charges of distributing anabolic steroids and  five charges of money laundering. He was arrested after county officers and federal agents working with the Department of Homeland Security searched his business at 3801 U.S. 29 in Danville, Virginia.

After a little digging, I was able to match that address with the address for Serious Nutrition Solutions, as found in the local yellow pages, and I was further able to match the phone number provided with that address, to the phone number provided on the SNS website.

Given the fact that SNS reps have been unable to get ahold of the owner of the company for the past several days, I???m confidant saying that I???ve connected the dots correctly here. Wood allegedly  received shipments of raw powdered anabolic steroids from Shanghai, shipped them to a contract manufacturer in North Carolina, where they were made into capsules, and put into supplement bottles.

Sports Nutrition Online has also been thought to be involved here, and I???ll explain my reasoning: SNS is based out of Danville and SNO has been shipping out of Danville a despite being based in North Carolina. So there???s more than a few dots to connect these two companies, including the fact that people have been unable to contact both companies starting at exactly the same time.

However, I???m not sure if this is a case of a guy/company selling prohormones that they probably shouldn???t have???or???whatever.

Most interesting to me is that there was an informant at the root of this case, who provided authorities with detailed financial records, and who also  maintained more than one checking account in his own name, on the behalf of Wood. Many of the transactions totaled more than $40,000, for which Wood started another corporation (BGW LLC) to allegedly funnel money obtained through the sale of steroids (again, I???m not sure if these were ???steroids??? as we think of them, or simply the kinds of ???steroids??? that had been legal during the prohormone bubble).

Eventually the Department of Homeland Security ??? intercepted a (at least a kilo of) steroids being returned to the business, while prior to the interception, Wood arrived carrying approximately $300k in his vehicle to observe the delivery.  Several hundred pounds of anabolic steroids were subsequently discovered at the business, in both raw (powdered) as well as pill form, and the defendant is being held on a $1 million bond.

Another companies has been tied into the mess, namely who is getting hammered in the (probably correct) rumor-storm that???s surrounded SNS and SNO  recently, as they???re all thought to be somehow linked to Mr. Wood.

Finally, but most importantly, thanks goes to the people who read my blog and respect my work enough to approach me with tips and questions. There are times like this when something goes down, and during the ensuing fog of war, nobody knows what in the f*ck is going on, and I???m honored to know that there are actually people who trust me enough to dig into the story and sort it out. I was first alerted to this situation Friday afternoon, and had my suspicions as to what had been going on, but didn???t have concrete evidence until now.Thanks to all of the people who helped and contributed to this article, and for keeping on top of me until it got sorted (and trusting that I could do it).


----------



## Halo (Sep 25, 2011)

That sucks!


----------



## lostsoul (Sep 25, 2011)

election time in US of course they cracking down


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 25, 2011)

Man I am sure glad we got the crack, heroin, ecstasy, and illegal immigrant too.  Wow our government sire do have their priorities in order don't they?  Just like our health care and economy, jacked up like a football bat!!!


V/R
Chris


----------



## newkid (Sep 26, 2011)

Prince said:


> *Serious Nutrition Solutions arrested on steroid distribution charges*
> _by Anthony Roberts_ ~ source
> 
> 
> However, I’m not sure if this is a case of a guy/company selling prohormones that they probably shouldn’t have…or…whatever.


 
Has there been any new information on whether they were actually importing raw powder like test and stuff or did they just get in trouble for selling banned prohormones?

The media loves to come down on steroids but won't even report the details on what powders were there.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 26, 2011)

newkid said:


> Has there been any new information on whether they were actually importing raw powder like test and stuff or did they just get in trouble for selling banned prohormones?
> 
> The media loves to come down on steroids but won't even report the details on what powders were there.





_Eventually the Department of Homeland Security ??? intercepted a (at least  a kilo of) steroids being returned to the business, while prior to the  interception, Wood arrived carrying approximately $300k in his vehicle  to observe the delivery.  Several hundred pounds of anabolic steroids  were subsequently discovered at the business, in both raw (powdered) as  well as pill form, and the defendant is being held on a $1 million bond._


----------



## newkid (Sep 26, 2011)

lol I read the whole article and a few others.. Anthony roberts goes back and forth in the whole article saying hes not sure if they were actual steroids. In the paragraph right before the one you just posted he writes "(again, I’m not sure if these were “steroids” as we think of them, or simply the kinds of “steroids” that had been legal during the prohormone bubble)"

I guess if the next paragraph is a recent update it makes sense, but its still not very detailled in what "anabolic steroids" were found and I cant find in any other article what the specific powders were.


----------



## btex34n88 (Sep 26, 2011)

oh lord...down goes another


----------



## 98dxslpr (Sep 27, 2011)

So with all of this going on, I see some companies pulling the plug on somebof ther items.  Where does that leave ironmaglabs?  Is it business as usual or step aside for a bit and see what happens?  Anyone?


----------



## newkid (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's an updated article that states in it

 "The steroids charges against Woods appear to be the result of products manufactured or distributed by Competitive Edge Labs (CEL) and/or Serious Nutrition Solutions. However, law enforcement authorities and media have tried to give the impression that Woods was arrested as a large-scale black market steroid dealer."

Owner of Competitive Edge Labs Posts $1 Million Bond to Get Out of Jail on Steroid Charges

So it seems like they are really cracking down on ph's that have been previously banned but still sold in stores


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2011)

he was importing raws from China himself, a big no no.

and why would he have $300k cash in the trunk of his car?


----------



## Arnold (Oct 3, 2011)

98dxslpr said:


> So with all of this going on, I see some companies pulling the plug on somebof ther items.  Where does that leave ironmaglabs?  Is it business as usual or step aside for a bit and see what happens?  Anyone?



business as usual.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 3, 2011)

Pittsylvania County? lulz

Uh, sorry for the guy, but that's a funny name right there.

And what was he thinking with $300K in the trunk of his car? Check that boy's mattress! Prolly a million tucked away in there and another $300K in his pillow.


----------



## markeemark85 (Oct 22, 2011)

oh shit!


----------



## builtforspeed (Oct 28, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> Man I am sure glad we got the crack, heroin, ecstasy, and illegal immigrant too.  Wow our government sire do have their priorities in order don't they?  Just like our health care and economy, jacked up like a football bat!!!
> 
> 
> V/R
> Chris



Exactly, america's priorities are all messed up, explains most of the problems in america today and the state that our economy is in! 

Thanks Prince for the news! Interesting and disturbing!


----------



## tony_canuck (Oct 30, 2011)

with all of the problems in the world, this is a top priority?  crazy


----------

